# [B] Dead Rising 2 - Steam Rabatt Gift![/B]



## Santhoran (26. Dezember 2010)

Hallo!

Falls jemand den Dead Rising 2 deal verpasst hat, dem kann ich hier noch die Möglichkeit geben es zu bekommen da ein Freund für den das Gift vorgesehen war es dann doch nicht mehr wollte.

Um nur 20€ gabs das zum Deal-Preis, und es ist die Uncut Version natürlich!

Falls also wer Interesse hat einfach eine PM an mich schicken. Oder ICQ 52529342.
Grüße Santhor


----------

